
D. J. Bernstein – False Statements by Henry de Valence - lx
https://eindhoven.cr.yp.to/false-statements-by-henry-de-valence.txt
======
oxide
>If Mr. de Valence believed that he was a victim of blackmail, sexual assault,
battery, or any other crime, then why didn't he go to the police?

Because filing a false police report is a crime, I suppose.

I certainly wouldn't file one falsely.

>Even if he actually _had_ some legitimate reason for refusing to follow the
recommended complaint procedures, the simple fact is that he _didn't_ follow
those procedures. This fact is quite contrary to his picture of complaints
being ignored.

Once you've dug the hole this deep you have no choice but to minimize, deny,
and keep lying.

------
BrailleHunting
Crying "rape" based on no evidence greater than gossip would be pretty scummy.

